# mini t aftermarket servo question



## kvrc (May 1, 2004)

i am changing over my electronics so i can run a standard micro servo. are there any other servos that will work with the losi hitec servo kit that arent hitec and priced around 15.00 or so? i have had a few bad experiences with hitec 1/10 servos and would rather not buy another one if possible. 
my other option is the airtronics servo saver kit. is there another servo that will fit the airtronics spline in the 15.00 range. i know the airtronics one is around 26.00 but i just dont want to sink any more money into it than needed. if there are any other servo/servo saver options out there, please let me know.


----------

